# Case fan suggestion



## A_ashish_A (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello mates*Plz suggest quietest 120mm case fans for my machine. At the moment I have 4 Cooler Master SickleFlow Blue 120 mm fans in my pc.... But when my pc is running these 4 fans make so much noise like I'm running any grinder machine. I plugged out case fans and checked sound of my pc and it was really quite.* So it is obvious that cabinet fans are main culprits for noise... So Plz suggest me most silent case fans.* Thanks in advance *


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 24, 2013)

Coolermaster BC 120mm LED fan -500.
Coolermaster XtraFlo 120mm LED fan -550


----------



## A_ashish_A (Oct 24, 2013)

Are they silent?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 24, 2013)

A_ashish_A said:


> Are they silent?



They are completely silent as I am using them.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok thanx bro... Can u suggest me any online shop from where I can purchase.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 24, 2013)

Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler - Cooler Master: Flipkart.com


----------



## CoolerMaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello Ashish, 

I would suggest you have a look at our new fan the JetFlow. It's a 95 CFM fan with fourth generation bearing. The bearing is sealed, self-lubricating and has an awesome life span. It would be a good investment for a chassis fan. 

Flipkart link:  Jetflow - Buy Products Online at Best Price in India - All Categories | Flipkart.com 

Regards

Sanket (CM India)


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sorry for hacking d thread but i too want two 140mm fans for my 400R to fit on top. Any suggestions??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 25, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Sorry for hacking d thread but i too want two 140mm fans for my 400R to fit on top. Any suggestions??



Coolermaster BC 140mm LED fan -643 is the best buy indeed.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Oct 25, 2013)

CoolerMaster said:


> Hello Ashish,
> 
> I would suggest you have a look at our new fan the JetFlow. It's a 95 CFM fan with fourth generation bearing. The bearing is sealed, self-lubricating and has an awesome life span. It would be a good investment for a chassis fan.
> 
> ...



Ok will sure check em... Thanx for info


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 25, 2013)

i bought the 4 in 1 cm silent 120mm pack but i still hear some air noise.......... not loudly but its larger than that it prvsly was..............


----------

